# addicted to imodium



## adrien (May 8, 2013)

i have been taking imodium for 3 years and a horrible amount and have become dependent on it to live a somewhat life. has anyone had to stop taking imodium after a long period of time?


----------



## floppsymoppsy (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm getting worried about this myself. Is addiction possible?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Without knowing how much you are taking, generally speaking, no addiction is not possible. You can simply stop taking it, and you will most likely return to the way you were prior to taking the imodium.


----------



## floppsymoppsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Whew, good to know. Just took one!







Thanks!


----------



## michael11 (Oct 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, there is no "one answer fits all".

ImmodiumTM (Loperamide) is a piperidine derived opioid related to DemerolTM (meperidine).1 Unlike most opioids, loperamide's molectular structure has a component that makes it effectively unable to cross the (intact) blood-brain barrier.2 Thus it normally can only affect nerve structures that are external to the CNS (such as those in the gut's own nervous system).

In the event of damage to the blood brain barrier (which could result from concussion, or from certain infections, for example), however, loperamide may be able to cross it and act as a strong CNS-active opioid agonist. Loperamide would then have the opioid side effects of euphoria and physical addiction in affected individuals3.

1. loperamide and meperidine are piperidine (hydrolyzed piperine) derivatives, unlike most opioids which are derived from opium. Piperine, in turn, is derived from black pepper.

2. While it is commonly held that this structure is "too large" to cross the blood brain barrier, when it attempts to do so, the molecule is caught and ejected by *permeability glycoprotein* (*Pgp*, also known as *multidrug resistance protein 1* (MDR1)).

3. *N.B.*

From Wikipedia:

Concurrent administration of P-glycoprotein inhibitors such as quinidine and its other isomer quinine (although much higher doses must be used), PPI4s like omeprazole (Prilosec OTC) and even black pepper (piperine as the active ingredient) could potentially allow loperamide to cross the blood-brain barrier. It should however be noted that only quinidine with loperamide was found to produce respiratory depression, indicative of central opioid action.

4. Proton Pump Inhibitor.


----------



## michael11 (Oct 21, 2014)

michael11 said:


> In the event of damage to the blood brain barrier (which could result from concussion, or from certain infections, for example), however, loperamide may be able to cross it and act as a strong CNS-active opioid agonist. Loperamide would then have the opioid side effects of euphoria and physical addiction in affected individuals3.


I wish I'd thought of the possibility of someone seriously trying that before writing.

IF YOU ARE TEMPTED TO TRY GETTING LOPERAMIDE PAST THE BBB, DON'T!!!

Metabolism of Loperamide in the brain side of the BBB could produce a neurotoxin, LPP+. Prolonged exposure (as would be the case in one seeking euphoria) to this neurotoxin would result in a permanent Parkinson's-like syndrome!


----------

